
Do Not Disturb: How I Ditched My Phone and Unbroke My Brain - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/23/business/cell-phone-addiction.html
======
casefields
Non-paywall mirror: [https://outline.com/mB93se](https://outline.com/mB93se)

